# Nemett lynx liquid cooled engine



## gg89220 (Sep 6, 2015)

réalisation des pieces


----------



## gg89220 (Sep 6, 2015)

suite des pieces
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyy4WVs9wJ8[/ame]


----------



## Swifty (Sep 6, 2015)

Great engine, bought back memories of my own air cooled Lynx build.

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice work. Looks and runs great!


----------



## gus (Sep 8, 2015)

Great engine. Runs better than mine.


----------

